# 16' Coleman Canoe



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I am wondering if $225 is a fair price for a 16' coleman canoe with 2 wooden oars. It has been used very little. 
I have been wondering whether to get a canoe or a kayak. I have come to the conclusion that if I get the Kayak I will not be able to take my son out ever. With a Canoe I can take son and wife with me.
Anyone have input?


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm guessing it's one of their "Ram-X" canoes? as opposed to one of their older fiberglass? If so, it should be more than adequate for what you want to use it for....that sounds like a reasonable price to me...I started out with a 17' aluminium canoe 20 years ago for the same reasons.....Now i am down to me so the kayak works well.....a 16' you should be able to handle solo as well....is it one of those 3 seaters or two seats? Other than their square sterns, their boats that i have seen are pretty symetrical so if it is a 2 seater and you are going solo, sit backwards on the front seat and you will be moe centered in the canoe....


Mike


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

A little heavy but solid. Nice touring vessel and plenty of room for passengers and camp gear. A canoe cart will help with transport/portage. With a few fishing mods, you'll be all set. Good luck! --Tim

View attachment 65966


----------

